# Streaming from multiple locations with live music.



## Bartolomeus (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm looking for a better solution for live streaming from different locations/participants but merging them into one single stream. So far I've been bringing Skype or Zoom into OBS and streaming it for  Youtube. The thing is that we use live music for our productions and doing that with Skype does not work well, Zoom works better since it got "original sound option". My questions is if anyone know if there is a better solution for this in any way. Is it possible to merge two diffrent streams(Locations and network) into one with OBS? The best solution would ofc, audiowise/qualitywise,  be to stream it from same location but since coronpandemi prevent that.


----------



## Eyemdpr (Apr 23, 2020)

I been trying this since weeks without any success. 
Here is what I have done so far:
I have used Jamulus successfully for real time jamming online (up to 3 musicians). We live relatively near from each other, we are near the server and you have to have very good internet speed through an Ethernet cable (no WiFi). I tried OBS with Skype and NDI plugin, couldn’t get the video sessions from Skype through OBS, I reinstalled all the software again without any success. I changed to lightstream studio then once I started to run lightstream, Sounflower disconnect from Mainstage (I use Mainstage as a virtual console). The key here is trying to use any video chat app for video and a software like Jamulus for audio (this is the only one that has worked for me), I tried Jamkazam without success. 
This is a very challenging task, if you figure it out, let me know how you do it.
Good luck.


----------



## Bartolomeus (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. For me it's not important to have the opportunity to jamm together. It's mor like this (We are creating church services):

Location 1: Worship with live music.

Location 2: Host + the one who is handeling the stream(usualy me)

Location 3: The one who preaches.

Youtube: A mix of switching betwen the locations.

I will check out Jamulus and get back with whatever solution i find. :)


----------



## nzpaulm (Aug 19, 2020)

Bartolomeus said:


> Thanks for your reply. For me it's not important to have the opportunity to jamm together. It's mor like this (We are creating church services):
> 
> Location 1: Worship with live music.
> 
> ...


I know this is an OBS forum, but perhaps just use Streamyard? Does everything you're wanting to do and is cheap.


----------

